# Error with nicehash. Help!



## mrthanhnguyen (Apr 17, 2021)

I tried to mine with nicehash but it has error while benchmark. How to fix it? I already add nicehash exception to firewall.


----------



## RedDwarf (Apr 19, 2021)

You have provided Insufficient information to even guess why........

Operating system?
Which plugin?

A wild guess might be the plugin does not work with your system or GPU. I have had this happen to me since the update to 3.0.6.5 and 3.0.6.4. Benchmarks such as GminerCuda run, use power and then at the end show an error. Excavator does not run on my OS. lolMiner was installed by default and is not compatible with nVidia GPU's so I uninstalled that.

Provide more info if you want help.


----------



## GerKNG (Apr 19, 2021)

is it just one of the benchmarks (~ in the middle of the list?)

if the software works as expected afterwards then that's normal (i had it every single time with tons of different hardware and it never was any problem)


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Apr 20, 2021)

Im using win 10 and kingpin 1000w bios on my 3090.I installed all the plugin and most of them get error during benchmark. Currently its runing cuckakoo nbminer with very low speed. Mine only $0.15/day. My friend says his 3090 gets $12-$15/day and he is using daggerhashimoto phoenix.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2021)

you said you whitelisted it in your firewall... did you forget to do it with your antivirus?
whitelist the folder, reinstall nicehash to re-add missing files and try again

Your GPU should be using excavator, not the others


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Apr 20, 2021)

Im using window defender only and I already add exception for nicehash.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Im using window defender only and I already add exception for nicehash.


yes but you said firewall, not antivirus - those are seperate in windows defender


----------



## RedDwarf (Apr 20, 2021)

I seem to remember that Phoenix is no longer recommended because of potential security issues or something like that. It has been removed from the latest NiceHash miner.

BTW I very much doubt the profit that NiceHash states because the power usage is calculated as the power used by the GPU only and that is not the only power used by a PC. My GPU (GTX1660) is using according to NiceHash & GPU-z ,57 watts, only 20.88 MH/s, memory slightly overclocked to 4650 MHz down from 4950 with memory controller use rising from 90 to 95%, GPU limited to 1215 MHz and 0.7 volts. I use a Seasonic 550PX platinum PSU which is highly efficient and my PC is currently pulling ~ 146 to 151 watts from the wall !!! Therefore the profitability calculator is way off IMO. I did manually change the Benchmarked power to a higher value to more better represent the power that my system pulls from the wall. I put around 125 watts in many of the benchmark power boxes to closer represent my system power for a closer profit calculation. 125 watts seems low now considering the power that I am seeing with my power monitor which my PC PSU plugs into. Since it has been connected it has used 7.48 kWh of power in 81 hours. Power is expensive in the UK and that has cost me £1.10 (~$1.53). On the plus side my GPU temp is only 35C with fan @100% with GPU@100% usage. The hashrate rises to just under 22 MH/s when my GPU is running at full speed of 2010 MHz which is the default for my MSI GTX1660 Armour OC. The power usage rockets to around 190 watts! Less than 10% increase in hashrate for a 25% increase in power. My graphics card uses crap Hynix ram which is why the hashrate is fairly low.

BTW I have noticed that benchmarking at least getting the power figures fails if any other GPU monitoring is running such as Afterburner or GPU-z.

The only issue with these power monitors is that they themselves use power, 20 VA it is rated at, rather than watts.

[EDIT] power from wall is down to 124/125 Watts after restarting my browser which was using quite a bit of CPU ~25% and power. I will have to remember to keep restarting my browser to cut memory usage and power. 32 GB of memory so memory is rarely a problem unless one or more of my many running browsers, 4 ATM but 5 on occasions, gets to 10+GB.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 20, 2021)

why dont you just use the quick miner.. ??

trog


----------



## Colddecked (Apr 20, 2021)

1) check your antivirus program to make sure its allowing the miners to open/run.  
2) have you applied an OC?  If so turn that off for now.  

I'm all AMD at the moment, but I doubt anything is different for nvidia cards.  Just set it to mine ETH, and just plug in some generic benchmark numbers in the miner you want to run and set it to run that only.


----------

